# Is this a fat bar?



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the bike pictured a fat bar? Photo is circa 1952 from the second running of the Little 500 bike race in Bloomington, IN. I'm looking for this frame, fork cranks and chainring from between 1950-1952 and I'm not sure what they would be valued at which is why I'm posting here before placing a want ad. 

The paint is of no concern as long as the frame and fork are sound, but I'd like at least 7 (on a scale of 1-10) on the chrome bits. Thanks in advance for your help!




1952+Delts+Cycling+Team by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope.....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

So what would you call it exactly Obi? Postwar Straightbar? How much can expect to shell for the description of what I'm askin' fer?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah postwar straight bar... 250 500 ?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks...I might spring for the 53 I found on craigslist for $200...Complete bike with nice original paint. I didn't really want to use an original paint bike though!


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*I can bend*

the seat post for ya!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2014)

So what exactly is a fat bar then?  I would have said this was a fat bar if someone asked me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> So what exactly is a fat bar then?  I would have said this was a fat bar if someone asked me.



A fat bar the Straight bar is same dia as top, down and mast tube.. like prewar. ..


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

I thought that the bike in the picture did resemble that description. Must be a subtle difference?


----------



## spoker (Nov 17, 2014)

the lower straight bar is smaller diamiter,like a panther,hornet etc,takes a post war straight bar tank


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*surely*

someone has a frame they can measure- 7/8? 15/16"?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2014)

bike said:


> someone has a frame they can measure- 7/8? 15/16"?




Don't call me surely!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)

Think it's:
All 4 main tubes 1" OD for "fat bar" bikes.
1" OD top-, seat-, and down-tubes and "0.85 OD second tube  for the others.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2014)

What about this one then http://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-Schwin...726?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e01cd95e


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2014)

* ^^^ bikewhorder specimen from e-b ... (see entry #14 of this thread).*


=====================
=====================


----------



## cash4chaos (Nov 17, 2014)

*My frame I have on ehay*

Yes it's a fat bar !


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

I think the fuzziness of the first pic was throwing me off. Dug a little deeper and found this telling photograph. Looks like Obi get's first place! Thanks everyone else for their follow up input!!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 17, 2014)

*20"*

The bike in the first picture is no 26" frame.  Looks like a 20" to me.  Is that what you are looking for?

Mike


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*usually I like the girl on the right...*



Krautwaggen said:


> I think the fuzziness of the first pic was throwing me off. Dug a little deeper and found this telling photograph. Looks like Obi get's first place! Thanks everyone else for their follow up input!!




left looks like my type...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> The bike in the first picture is no 26" frame.  Looks like a 20" to me.  Is that what you are looking for?
> 
> Mike





Hmmm, I just looked at my leg and since I'm under 6' I can safely say that first picture isn't a 20" bike. A 20" wheel would come to the center of my knee so that must be a 26 incher.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

It is a 26" bike with a monster seatpost. For some reason in their infinite wisdom, Indiana University's student foundation thought it would be a great idea to race balloon tire or middleweights or whatever these are, in circles on a track made of cinders. I guess back in the early 50's they used what was affordable vs something that made sense. Now they race a skinnier tire equipped track racing style bike equipped with a coaster brake. Exciting race when things get close!! I did some photography and filming at the 2011 race.


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*Dont forget to mention*



Krautwaggen said:


> It is a 26" bike with a monster seatpost. For some reason in their infinite wisdom, Indiana University's student foundation thought it would be a great idea to race balloon tire or middleweights or whatever these are, in circles on a track made of cinders. I guess back in the early 50's they used what was affordable vs something that made sense. Now they race a skinnier tire equipped track racing style bike equipped with a coaster brake. Exciting race when things get close!! I did some photography and filming at the 2011 race.




Breaking away..

" RE-FUND!??!?! RE-FUND!?!??!?..."


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2014)

They were using AMF lightweights by that era! Talk about a good use for those turds! I guess they were still bikes. I'd love to have Stoller's Masi from that film! The group I ride with around town on a semi regular basis all know the movie well and point out the different characters houses and other things from the film. The union, where they had the fight in the movie, had a shooting range for firearms beneath it until about ten years ago. Beautiful campus! I sort of never left.


----------

